# Paracord Wallet



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I find this amazing. I know one of you is responsible, so who dun it?!?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-Wallet/


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's cool. It wasn't me. I still haven't tried to make a can cozy.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Wasn't me either. I don't think I have that much patience.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ThreeJ said:


> Wasn't me either. I don't think I have that much patience.


I wonder how long it did take to make.


----------



## brad (Feb 15, 2014)

I've made one, never put it on instructables. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

I've never seen one before.


----------

